# Take your shoes off.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very interesting site on why you really should.

*Linky*

.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I got into the habit of taking my shoes off in a house when I lived in Norway in the 60s. There for obvious reasons you would not think about going into a house and walking about with your outside footwear on.

There is a problem however; I was at my daughter's house the other day and took my shoes off in the lobby, I immediately got a row from her as there was holes in my socks. I told her I had got new ones for Christmas but as these ones still had 95% of material in them they have a long way to go yet. Not impressed, however she still made me a nice lunch.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Who cares? What about restaurants, shops, pubs etc etc? places where you eat. There will be bacteria on you anyway as well as your shoes. I do take mine off but wouldnt dream of asking a visitor to. Not dead yet.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When visitors to our house offer to take their shoes off my reply is, only if you feel better without them.It is amazing how many do.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't and never had, until I met Liz, they took their shoes off at the door, I think more to do with caring for light coloured carpets than any health issues, I never got into the habit, she never gave me a hard time for it (such is her nature) Her kids who live away now always still take them off.

Liz wears them into the house then removes hers, I'm a fossil and still wear mine unless I've not been out in which case it's slippers, I can't abide to have nothing on me tootsies.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Some foot problems require cushioning effect of shoes. Walking barefoot on wood or tile floors is a no no for me with plantar fasciitis. 

Husband has foot problems of his own!!

Diabetics are recommended to NEVER go barefoot! :surprise:

Only 1 "friend" has required us to remove shoes and I must admit they do live way out in the sticks surrounded by mud at this time of the year and have very pale cream carpets.:signquestion::walk:

Next time will take some indoor shoes.

I also have problems at swimming pools when footwear is required to be left at the gate!

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We take shoes off at home, but as long as guests have clean shoes, we don't ask, otherwise we would.
However M/H guests are asked to please remove shoes, as the van is also our bedroom>
We, always remove ours when visiting other m/hs. Sometimes, we do get pretty dirty socks:surprise:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We expect the grandkids to remove their shoes

Not only to prevent them treading mud everywhere but to protect the furniture, they seem incapable of sitting on chairs etc with putting their feet on

Without shoes no problem they are unlikely to scratch the leather

In the van Albert is not happy to take off his boots every time and as we have the H from H , who can't take off his gigantic hairy feet we don't ask others to do so ( theirshoesnot their hairy feet)

Bit more cleaning 

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I usually tell visitors to wipe their feet on the way out!


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

As far as I am aware I have never suffered from any ill effects from wearing shoes in the house, apart from an ear-wagging when very muddy. 

I think we can be too clean nowadays. IMO a constant very very low dose of most common nasty stuff builds up our immune system and makes us generally much healthier. We knew people who washed their childrens' toys in Milton every night and you couldn't move in the house without coming across bottles of bleach, antiseptic hand-washes, Dettol etc. The children were always suffering from minor ailments, much more so than ours who survived in what we felt was a normal environment. A bit of dirt does you good!

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I ever worryabout dirt

Just the cleaning

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I remember when I was a child hearing about my auntie and her children who were always ill. The doctor was called to one of them and she pointed out her cleanliness routine, which was a bit obsessive. He told her to send my cousin out into the garden and let him play in the dirt!
I reminded my brother, who is a bit obsessive about cleanliness, that we had no hand basin in our toilet when we were children. We survived. Think it was only public health making schools teach us to wash our hands that changed our behaviour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Personal hygiene is way OTT these days IMO, some have genuine OCD about hand washing, to the point where they need to use hand cream all the time.

Why do we all drink bottled water, when we all drank from the public taps and fountains in parks, no body died, we are not allowed to go anywhere without water anymore, and they wonder why all the reservoirs are empty, the springs which filled them are being diverted into the supermarkets.

It's even getting difficult to find any dog poo to step into (good thing) the environment we live in is being cleaned up to such an extent that it cannot be good for us, no germs no defenses being built up.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Personal hygiene is way OTT these days IMO, some have genuine OCD about hand washing, to the point where they need to use hand cream all the time.
> 
> Why do we all drink bottled water, when we all drank from the public taps and fountains in parks, no body died, we are not allowed to go anywhere without water anymore, and they wonder why all the reservoirs are empty, the springs which filled them are being diverted into the supermarkets.
> 
> It's even getting difficult to find any dog poo to step into (good thing) the environment we live in is being cleaned up to such an extent that it cannot be good for us, no germs no defenses being built up.


I've never understood this obsession about carrying a bottle of water around and suck ing on it all the time.
At first I thought it was just kids missing their dummies, but I see adults doing it too.
Have I missed some sort of health scare, do we need to pee every 5 minutes?
I hardly ever drink water, you never know where it's been!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> I've never understood this obsession about carrying a bottle of water around and suck ing on it all the time.
> At first I thought it was just kids missing their dummies, but I see adults doing it too.
> Have I missed some sort of health scare, do we need to pee every 5 minutes?
> I hardly ever drink water, you never know where it's been!


I make sure there is a fresh bottle of home tap water in the car, it'll last a week or more usually and I drink it in preference to tea and coffee at home usually, I limit coffee to two a day and Tea once first thing, but some bright spark said a few years back that we need to drink more, so we have this ridiculous epidemic of bottles of water welded to everyone hands.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> I've never understood this obsession about carrying a bottle of water around and suck ing on it all the time.
> At first I thought it was just kids missing their dummies, but I see adults doing it too.
> Have I missed some sort of health scare, do we need to pee every 5 minutes?
> I hardly ever drink water, you never know where it's been!


Well there you go

I'm addicted to Ada's carbonated water

Never travel without it

Don't actually care if the fizz is gone just love the salty tast

So drink loads of it

You should be drinking at least two litres a day

Tap waters fine

Aldra


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

blondel said:


> Some foot problems require cushioning effect of shoes. Walking barefoot on wood or tile floors is a no no for me with plantar fasciitis. .................Does anyone else have this problem?


Yes I suffered with plantar fasciitis - it's very painful. Fortunately, only in the left foot. My GP suggested getting inserts (for both shoes) and that I should lose some weight.

I got inserts for my shoes which I am still using and I have lost some weight. I also started doing a specific exercise for the foot in question. Easy to do while sitting to watch tv. Take an empty glass bottle and role it back and forth under the arch of your foot. I don't know which worked probably a bit of all three. I also stood on the edge of a step (eg on stairs) and pushed up and down on my toes.

The pain has gone now but as I said continue to use inserts in my shoes.

I am not sure about taking shoes off but I do wish that my mh didn't have fitted carpets throughout. Also, the way Autotrail fits the carpets and then builds the furniture over it doesn't make removing them easy!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine does have fitted carpet
Has to be pure wool or hotel quality entry mat 


I'm looking now for new carpets, new curtains and cushions

I want a whole new look

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

aldra said:


> Mine does have fitted carpet
> Has to be pure wool or hotel quality entry mat
> 
> I'm looking now for new carpets, new curtains and cushions
> ...


I recommend a stuffed Tuggy and Ellie in your lounge area to give your MH an attractive instant new look, Sandra.:kiss:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:kiss:Rather have the real thing tuggy love

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

What annoys me is young children, not babies, who stand in shopping trollies.

I recently wrote to Morrisons drawing their attention to this, their reply was that "there is a notice advising parents that it is dangerous to alloy children to stand in a trolley".

I wonder how often these trolleys are steamed cleaned?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I recommend a stuffed Tuggy and Ellie in your lounge area to give your MH an attractive instant new look, Sandra.:kiss:


Ah trying to create a trip hazard now are, you need to watch this bloke Sandy girl.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I meant stuffed as in well fed. By you, preferably!:wink2:


Sorry, I was being a bit too clever for my own good.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

First thing i do when I get in and sit down is kick off my shoes. so spend a lot of time trying to find them, under tables, in the loo (not literally) under computer desk. Have taken to wearing slippers now it is cold, but soon as it warms up it will be bare feet and sandals.
Don't tell John, he may wonder why i have a couple of cupboards full of footwear oops.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I meant stuffed as in well fed. By you, preferably!:wink2:
> 
> Sorry, I was being a bit too clever for my own good.


Sage and onion do, I have the latex gloves handy > >


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Drew said:


> What annoys me is young children, not babies, who stand in shopping trollies.
> 
> I recently wrote to Morrisons drawing their attention to this, their reply was that "there is a notice advising parents that it is dangerous to alloy children to stand in a trolley".
> 
> I wonder how often these trolleys are steamed cleaned?


Eh?

Everything I put in a supermarket trolley is wrapped

What are you going on about??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

suedew said:


> First thing i do when I get in and sit down is kick off my shoes. so spend a lot of time trying to find them, under tables, in the loo (not literally) under computer desk. Have taken to wearing slippers now it is cold, but soon as it warms up it will be bare feet and sandals.
> Don't tell John, he may wonder why i have a couple of cupboards full of footwear oops.


Yep - I'm a sandals person too.

Birkenstocks for preference

You can get them from Ebay for not too much if you don't mind a bit of "pre- wear"

I can normally get 6 months wear out of a pair in Spain (but I am a bit heavy on/for my size 44's)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

suedew said:


> First thing i do when I get in and sit down is kick off my shoes. so spend a lot of time trying to find them, under tables, in the loo (not literally) under computer desk. Have taken to wearing slippers now it is cold, but soon as it warms up it will be bare feet and sandals.
> Don't tell John, he may wonder why i have a couple of cupboards full of footwear oops.


Grr Liz does the same, at night we have a street light outside which illuminates the kitchen and I trip over the damned things when going to lock up for the night, she too can never find her feet.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Quote "Eh?

Everything I put in a supermarket trolley is wrapped

What are you going on about??

Cheers

Dave"

Well done, that is sensible, but! what keeps the muck off the wrapping that you take home to your kitchen?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our trolleys get washed by the rain, at least it seems that way when I go.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suppose we can never know what is on the wrappers when we buy our food

Who has handled it , did they wash their hands ,where / how is been stored on route?

I guess the kids feet is local muck

And we have never suffered from any adverse affects from it to date 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If we start down the what could be on wrappers or containers route it become quite depressing, as a courier I'd often be out very early doors delivering to all kinds of places, but mainly industrial estates, where you had rats, mice cats, dogs, foxes squirrels etc all running all over the freshly delivered stock on pallets, I have to assume it happened prior to loading too, and also after ingredients had been prepared they would go into a warehouse, which would have vermin, and onto another truck to be delivered to a supermarket etc where there would be more vermin waiting for food.

You cannot guard against contamination, it's not feasible to clean everything you food comes into contact with, from source to customer, I'd go into food places too and the equipment would be running 24/7 maybe it got cleaned monthly, you could see the build up of spilled food on conveyors and machinery, floors etc, and as the economy got into the last downturn, jobs went from the bottom up, IE cleaners were the first to go.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

barryd said:


> Who cares? What about restaurants, shops, pubs etc etc? places where you eat. There will be bacteria on you anyway as well as your shoes. I do take mine off but wouldnt dream of asking a visitor to. Not dead yet.


I always ask visitors to leave their shoes at the front door, most just do it, others (friends) take the mickey for me asking but all do it.

The main reason was to avoid wear of the carpet on the stairs (living room and kitchen on 1st floor), and it's worked! One friend who took umbrage with it, recently observed that it had worked and my carpet was still looking good :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That I understand Leffe

But can I re commend pure wool carpets 

I digress 

Of course you need to preserve carpets 
For us we only use pure wool rugs 

Mostly we have oakfloors , distressed by thehound from hell and the hounds that went before him

Further distressed by thefamily that tramp through then 

Just always remember family and friends cannot be compared to carpets that wear out

If they no longer tramp through

No I cannot bear that thought 

The house will stand, the carpets too

When I'm gone 

And will my kids and friends say

Great carpets, great floors

Or will they say

We had some great times/meals there 

Or 

"Doyouremember those floors , carpets ?""

Amazing 

I understand we all want our homes to look good

But it's just a sideline to the really important things

Aldra


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

aldra said:


> That I understand Leffe
> 
> But can I re commend pure wool carpets
> 
> ...


I get that entirely, but my policy is not affecting my friendships :smile2:. I started ask this of people after I'd lived in Sweden, where it is the cultural norm. Everyone does it there, without asking. My friends are from many different countries, hence there is no norm among them, in my house, there is my norm now :wink2:

It also fits in with my upbringing (north Eng), where shoes never went on carpets, always left in the kitchen.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I must admit, I was brought up in a house that never took shoes off, and I never thought anything about it. It was normal!
But we also never did, until we had a light coloured carpet, and as money does not grow on tree's, we decide to take our shoes off.
We don't ask home guests to remove shoes, but many do, we would if they had dirty shoes, but usually, anybody who has dirty shoes would remove them without us having to ask.
Likewise, we would never put our feet with shoes up onto furniture, or sit on a fabric chair in dirty clothes.
We do look after our possessions, and they do last a long time.
Regarding the M/H, we do remove shoes, and do ask guests. Never had a guest refuse! As I said earlier, the m/h is also our bedroom, and I would not walk around the bedroom in shoes!
When we had Elle dog, she was trained from a puppy to have her feet wiped as she entered the house and even the M/H. As her front paws were on the house or m/h mat, she would stop and let us wipe them, then she would move forward and automatically lift her rear paws for us to wipe. Well trained!
If our van has to go for a service or MOT, I always carpet it with cardboard, and a few inches up the sides of the furniture. Every M/H we have sold has been immaculate, and internally as good as new! And I am proud of that!
Our van is always welcoming, as long as shoes are removed. We always remove our shoes when we go to other owners vans, irrespective of if the owners do!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn't have the energy garth 

The hound from hell has dirty feet 

Albert will not remove his boots
But then there's me
I skid around making sure all is clean

But in thinking

Dump the hound, dump Albert 
I could have a clean sterile MH

And a clean sterile life 

I think I need tothink it out again

Albert and the hound
Are just so much part of my life

Well it ain't going to go that good is it

Aldra.


----------

